# JavaScript-Umsetzung



## hckost (25. Aug 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich den Eingang folgender Seite auch mit Java realisieren kann:
(ist nicht meine Seite, nur zu Demo zwecken)

**** Jesolo International Club Camping

Meine Idee (ich habe keine Java Kenntnisse)

Ich mache das Video (vielleicht mp4) mit den Sprachbuttons usw.
Mit Java legt man eine Transparente Seite darüber und über die Koordinaten setzt man die Links.

Das ganze soll gemacht werden, da auf einer Homepage FLASH verboten ist!

Eventl. hat sonst noch wer Ideen!

VIELEN DANK!


----------



## Noctarius (25. Aug 2011)

Da wird dir außer HTML5 wenig übrig bleiben wenn Flash und Silverlight verboten sind.


----------



## Antoras (25. Aug 2011)

Was du suchst ist nicht Java sondern JavaScript.
Java ist nicht JavaScript


----------



## Evil-Devil (27. Aug 2011)

Was für eine schreckliche Seite. Ausschließlich Flash! Als noScript User ist man da echt genervt. Wie kann man so eine Seite als Vorbild haben wollen?

@Realisierung: Ohne Flash oder andere Tools wie oben bereits erwähnt wird das nichts. Und selbst mit HTML5 wäre das ein riesigier Aufwand der niemals so flüssig laufen würde. JEdenfalls nicht zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt. Ganz davon zu schweigen das kaum ein aktueller Browser HTML5 hardware beschleunigt anbietet. Und WebGL ist sicherlich auch nichts was du sucht.


----------

